# Pushing back the banks too MUCH



## MustangFox302HO (Dec 9, 2006)

Well he told me he wanted a shovel out of the shead I didnt think he would be this lazy about going down there...


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

*Wow*

been there:realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

he he he...shame though


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Was that yesterday? I didnt think we got that much snow anywhere in the state..


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't you hate it when the bank doesnt stop you.
I almost did that once, but they had a parking block. 
I only broke 1 pin on my old meyer's, and I had a backup pin in the glovebox.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Next time take your COWBOY hat off before you plow...LOLwesport


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

good thing that shed was there to stop it, who knows how far it might have gone. I always hit the banks easy enough so I wont break through. I've just always been afraid of doing just that, although it's never happened.


I like those wheels on the older style truck. Often thought they'd look good but that's the first time I've seen it.


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

bad luck...i've almost slid over a retaining wall one time and into a tree...not fun lol. how did you get it out?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Im sorry but I find that funny, until it happens to me.


----------



## MustangFox302HO (Dec 9, 2006)

cward05;333072 said:


> bad luck...i've almost slid over a retaining wall one time and into a tree...not fun lol. how did you get it out?


It was my own house and my friends truck that went down the hill. I pulled him out with my GMC. It was one of those storms that made plowed surfaces very slick for some reason. I ended up slidding into him when i backed up to take the chain off.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Had this type of thing never happened to me, I'd laugh. I feel your pain, bro -- though it's nice to have another truck around to remedy the problem. Glad it wasn't a Ford you tried to pull him out with! Ok ok, just kidding -- don't start a war!

~Kevin


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

PremierLand;333083 said:


> Im sorry but I find that funny, until it happens to me.


me too....get yourself pulled out and sit back and have a few


----------

